# seed law in usa



## CoolGuy (Jan 14, 2008)

if i were to buy some beans and my package gets found, what am i looking at? i live in delaware usa.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 14, 2008)

I've never had any of mine be late, missing or damaged. I've heard that all they do is put a paper in the package saying "An illegal item was taken from this package. If you have questions, call 1-800-I-must-be-stupid."

Other than that, I've heard of nothing being done.

Good luck to you on your first purchase!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 14, 2008)

CoolGuy said:
			
		

> if i were to buy some beans and my package gets found, what am i looking at? i live in delaware usa.


 
Under the Norml site it shows that marijuana possesion is a misdemeanor...it depends it they count seeds or not... see below:

*Delaware State Penalties *
mandatory 
*Incarceration*
*Fine*
*Possession*
Any amount 
misdemeanor 
6 months 
$1,150
Within 1,000 feet of a school 
felony
15 years 
$250,000
Within 300 feet of a church, park or rec. center 
felony
15 years 
$250,000
*Cultivation or Sale*
Any amount 
felony
5 years 
$1,000 - $10,000 
5 - 100 lbs 
felony
2 years MMS*
$25,000
100 - 500 lbs 
felony
4 years MMS*
$50,000
500 lbs or more
felony
8 years MMS*
$100,000
*Mandatory minimum sentence 
*Sale to minor*
To person under 21 
felony
5 years 
$1,000 - $10,000 
To person under 16 
felony
6 months MMS* 
$1,000 - $10,000 
To person under 14 
felony
1 year MMS* 
$1,000 - $10,000 
Purchase from minor under 18
felony
5 years 
none
Purchase from minor under 16
felony
6 months MMS* - 5 years 
none
Purchase from minor under 14
felony
1 year MMS* - 5 years 
none
*Mandatory minimum sentence 
*Miscellaneous *(paraphernalia, license suspensions, drug tax stamps, etc...) 
Paraphernalia possession 
misdemeanor 
1 year 
$2,300
Paraphernalia sale 
felony
1 years 
Paraphernalia sale or delivery to minor 
felony
5 years 
*Details*
Possession of any amount of *marijuana* is a misdemeanor, punishable by up to six months in jail and a fine of $1,150.


----------



## CoolGuy (Jan 14, 2008)

what do you guys do for this kind of stuff? po box, friends house, john smith name?

edit: also is their any way to find out if they consider seeds possion? without getting caught or drawing attention to yourself that is...


----------



## snuggles (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey nieghbor just have them sent here, Phila. Get them sent anywhere except the grow house. If they are seized you just get a letter..no worries. However if yu are ordering like 200 seeds I would break the orders up. Also I have never heard of anyone getting busted....just the letter. Good Luck


----------



## CoolGuy (Jan 14, 2008)

thats the key..... you never heard...their maybe reasons for that. but that being the case i do feel safer.


----------



## snuggles (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey if you get a package for John Smith and it isn't traceable to you what can they do? Nothing....yeah and I said I heard...LOL. Good point...but different addy and a different name and paying in a non traceable way is 100% OK. Think about it, if it was not safe I could find someone I don't like and order them seeds and send them to jail. They need proof, this is why I think they do the letters...to much trouble, resources, and work. Order with cash or a prepaid credit card and use a different address and you should be fine. Thing that worries me is if you are so paranoid now, what are you going to do when you have plants...the real trouble? Good luck and just be smart friend...all will work out for you I know it.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 14, 2008)

I've never understood the "Friends House" thing.

If you had them delivered to your own house and the cops came up, you'd say "Those aren't mine", then they would arrest you if that's what they were there for.

If you send them to your Friends house, he's going to say the same thing and get the same treatment.

Why would I ever get my Friend arrested for getting my seeds? It's a possession thing with the POPO. If your friend has them, he's in possession of them. What a drag that would be.

Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been into some shady things, LOL. I have done PO boxes, fake ID, ect. But I do these things because I like the cloak and dagger stuff, and I'm good at it. Worked in govrn labs too long. Customs has more important issues than some seeds, OK! I get my cuban cigars from guys I know in customs, LOL.


----------



## godtea (Jan 14, 2008)

The way they nail you is if you receive the package and open it,no matter who it's adressed to ,that constitutes knowlage and acceptance of the contraband. Thier logic being you wouldn't open someone elses mail. i'm not sure but I think opening a misadressed letter is considered a crime.
So don't send the package to the grow and don't open it for 24 hours after you receive it.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 14, 2008)

I was at a friends years ago when a huge box arrived by the post man. He left and my friend opened it in front of me, so no story I heard, I was there -30 lbs of weed! Yes 30 lbs. Now today I doubt one could get away with this but then I was in my early twenties so we immediately sparked one up. Now to paranoid you out. You are not going to get busted for seeds, no. If the PoPo found out and want to get you they are going to wait a month and get you for cultivation. There are pot seeds that have been neutralized so they won't germinate and they are legal most everywhere, in bird seed etc. I don't think they are going to sprout them to check and then bust you. Where I live you can have up to 1 1/2 oz. and it's just an infraction (not even a misdemeanor) and a fine so I'm not worried about the seeds, just the aftermath. A fake name and mail box at one of those mailbox-r-us places and you're good to go if you're worried.


----------



## godtea (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't underestimate the Klingons
The cops are willing to go thru the hassle of getting a search warrant .
Do you think they wouldn't take the week to sprout a few seeds so they can get you for conspiacy to manufacture?
 Around here if you have a pack of papers ,which you can get at most convinence stores,and a seed  you get hit with a "paraphanallia"charge
 The way the cops work is to get you on as many charges as they can .
Then they bargan you done to copping a plea .


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 15, 2008)

Yo CoolGuy,
   First allow me to welcome you to the site, WELCOME. As you can see everyone has something to say. Including me, I would like to share a few thoughts with you.
  Before you go bonkers asking questions about seeds and germing, and growing and all, you might want to go and peruse the forums for answers that are most likely already in there, cause that very question has probably already been asked several times. Be sure to cruise over the site rules which are easy .Now as for the seed thing. Reason this through, You get a package in your mailbox, cool. You see johnny blue pull up and he starts with the thousand questions. You just say,  "I don't know who this is from", period ended. There is no conversation after that. You don't know diddly right ?
  That is far better than sending it to a friends or your folks, or wherever. Just don't open it right away, unless your certain you are safe. Remember that beans can be stored a long time, so take your time.
  I'm still a little confused on the part of how you can get in trouble since there is no THC in a MJ seed. but get pulled over and let the blueboy find a seed in your ash tray and see what happens. Yikes
good luck friend, and again welcome. It's a fun place here, and you can learn a lot from these wonderful peeps.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## annscrib (Jan 15, 2008)

this is morning i had seen this thread so started to research it for myself. I had found this one site gives state to state mj laws    http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4516     i look all over them pages couldnt find anything really about seeds so i contacted them. a lady answered,  i had asked her if mj seeds was legal, NO they not, but if you have them sent to you  customs find them, they will take the seeds leaving you a letter. so with what she had said and reading some of these threads  im not so worried that much now. so hope this helps and thanks for the other threads


----------



## Fretless (Jan 15, 2008)

I hope I don't get the frigging letter...


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2008)

The biggest problem once you get the letter is your addy is flagged. So any additional packages to the same address will be suspect. I've gotten letters before sent to a PO box. Just used another PO box, with different fake id. I routinely change id and po boxes every 3 months. Sometimes I don't remember who I am, LOL. Hence the name "umbra".


----------



## CoolGuy (Jan 16, 2008)

ive done a little reading on the po box thing. i dont like the idea of breaking a federal law so easliy like using a po box with a fake name. it being gov agency and all. so i looked up some rent a po box thing which is not connected to the gov directly like usps. 
anyone ever use these people before? their in just every city/county in my state and im sure its the same in others. http://www.maildropguide.com/


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 16, 2008)

that's yer route, coolguy


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Jan 16, 2008)

i feel sooo sorry 4 all u americans - your laws r, without a doubt, the most evil in the world. u put people in jail  + 4 such a long time, 4 such a minor infraction. seeds - how sad.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 16, 2008)

kanehduhbuz said:
			
		

> i feel sooo sorry 4 all u americans - your laws r, without a doubt, the most evil in the world. u put people in jail + 4 such a long time, 4 such a minor infraction. seeds - how sad.


 
   I doubt U.S. law is the most draconian. I hope not anyway.  Sentences are generally shorter than they appear.  Not that they aren't too long, but there is a whole sick game to it, race and class, which judge you get, and it seems to vary a lot by state.
   But yes it is sad, and bizarre.  Truth is, prison is for profit.


----------

